# New Visa fees



## Rustean (Nov 9, 2016)

Hi Everyone,
We are applying for my second 30 month Flr (m) extension at the end of April. I am trying to find any information on the new fee increases for Flr (m) and the NHS surcharge.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

*New fees effective 06 April 2017*

A little bit more snooping around the Internet reveals

Home Office Fees 2017


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Looks like most things have gone up.

On the plus side, _Single-entry visa to replace a Biometric Residence Permit (BRP)_ has gone down £20.


----------



## Rustean (Nov 9, 2016)

I just found the updates posted today Flr is going up from £811 to £993 from 6th April 2017. I could not find anything about the Nhs surcharge.

I hope this helps people.


----------



## Ciaran19 (Aug 21, 2014)

Hi, we've booked an appointment for May 6th and paid already - does anyone know with the fee going up if we need to pay more or did we get lucky and book just in time?


----------



## Rustean (Nov 9, 2016)

It is my understanding that if you have already paid that the fee increase does not apply but I am sure a moderator will have a clearer idea about this. 
Good luck.


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Ciaran19 said:


> Hi, we've booked an appointment for May 6th and paid already - does anyone know with the fee going up if we need to pay more or did we get lucky and book just in time?


I think you got lucky! Some applicants are going to be shocked to hear the notice of increase in fees was only given two days before coming into force.


----------



## ic005qx00 (Mar 22, 2017)

Can't believe the fees have gone up with such little notice. I can't pay online like others as I'm in the UK, so loose out because it will never reach the home office before the fees go up?

Is there any other way to make a payment before the application is sent off?


----------



## Rustean (Nov 9, 2016)

I agree I think it is very unfair to raise the fees with only 2 days notice. I think 30 days at least, but as we know the UK Government does not care about the people and families applying for visa's they only care about making money of us. My question is the income that is made from all these visa fees where does it go and what is it spent on.


----------



## hayleeonfire (Feb 2, 2017)

Ah this is so scary!

I submitted and paid for my application on March 30, they didn't have any appointments until after like the 10th of April. Someone on Facebook said they won't let us in if we haven't paid the new fees despite paying before the 6th of April. So confusing!!


----------



## hippoman (Mar 20, 2017)

Does this mean there is going to be updated forms on Thursday? A little annoying if I have to re-do the application again!


----------



## Sp1115 (Mar 19, 2017)

I applied online on march 28th with the lower fees...I really hope we don't have to pay extra and redo the forms!! Any advice would be great!!!


----------



## ic005qx00 (Mar 22, 2017)

Sp1115 said:


> I applied online on march 28th with the lower fees...I really hope we don't have to pay extra and redo the forms!! Any advice would be great!!!


 - applied online while in the UK? Thought it was only paper forms in the UK?


----------



## Sp1115 (Mar 19, 2017)

The FLRM is available online while in the UK..it just became available late 2016


----------



## Rustean (Nov 9, 2016)

Dumb question but what is the difference between paper and online applications please.


----------



## Sp1115 (Mar 19, 2017)

I found the online one to be much more comprehensive and easier to fill out as only the relevant sections are shown based on the answers you provide. You still have to print it out and take it with you to the appointment or post it.


----------



## Winner1x (Mar 11, 2017)

Thought I would link the new fee structure effective from 6/4/17.

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa..._data/file/606076/Visa_Fees_table_Apr2017.pdf


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Winner1x said:


> Thought I would link the new fee structure effective from 6/4/17.
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa..._data/file/606076/Visa_Fees_table_Apr2017.pdf



I've merged your thread with the already open thread on this topic. Always a good idea to check the open threads.


----------



## Sp1115 (Mar 19, 2017)

I called Ukvi and they said if you submitted your application before April 6, you are not affected by the increase in fees.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

On the other hand, for a cool £13,887 you can have THEM come to YOU to process your FLR(M) application (£13387 for ILR)!!

Indefinite leave to remain: £2,297 
IHS Fee (if applicable): £500
Application in person (i.e. the standard Premium Appointment fee): £590 
Super premium service: £10,500

Details on Super Premium Service can be found here


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> On the other hand, for a cool £13,887 you can have THEM come to YOU to process your FLR(M) application (£13387 for ILR)!!
> 
> Indefinite leave to remain: £2,297
> IHS Fee (if applicable): £500
> ...


I wonder how many go for that?! Imagine if the visa was refused!


----------



## Ciaran19 (Aug 21, 2014)

Sp1115 said:


> I called Ukvi and they said if you submitted your application before April 6, you are not affected by the increase in fees.


is booking the appointment (and paying) considered submitting application?

We haven't actually applied, it was my understanding that you fill the application form out and take it in with you?


----------



## JbRK (Aug 13, 2014)

That increase on indefinite leave to remain makes me want to cry.... +422?????!?!? Who knows what it will be in two years when I have to apply


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Government's rationale (?) as discussed in the House of Lords, is published in the HoL's Hansard, which can be found here 


TL;DR



> "... we aim to set out shortly the individual fee levels for 2017-18 in regulations to be introduced by the negative procedure. This amendment to the 2016 fees order does not increase the maximum amounts that can be charged for any immigration or nationality service. The Government believe that those who use and benefit most from the immigration system should contribute more to the cost of the system, reducing the burden on the taxpayer. It remains the Government’s ambition to move towards a border, immigration and citizenship system that is fully funded by those who use it...


----------



## Ciaran19 (Aug 21, 2014)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Government's rationale (?) as discussed in the House of Lords, is published in the HoL's Hansard, which can be found here
> 
> 
> TL;DR


I saw this, however it would seem to me they make way more per application than the cost to them as it is

god knows how much it'll be when we come to apply for ILR and then citizenship


----------



## hippoman (Mar 20, 2017)

We are only just putting together the documents for the first FLR(M) in a couple months - another one of those, ILR and then Citizenship? Sometimes I wonder if this country is worth all that with the way the cost continue to increase!


----------



## Preeti15 (Feb 11, 2014)

@JbRK I know right! My husband will be applying for his indefinite leave to remain in little more than a couple of years. Increasing almost 23% of an already expensive fees is insane and inhumane!! Don't even want to think about other costs, such as, Life in the UK test. Sigh


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

The Life in the UK test fee is still £50... it's been that for years (or at least since the summer of 2012, when I first applied for Entry Clearance as a Fiancée.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Australia also charges a lot for long-term visa, often around £3,000.


----------



## Toby1988 (Jul 6, 2016)

Burden on tax payer my ass... I pay £1000 each month on tax alone and then £500 on NI and got private medical coverage and all... still pay for NHS which is in shocking state anyway ... wondering what the fees would be when I'm applying for next flrm and then setm. And as always no issue for non eu spouse of eu citizen it's either free or pay £65 ... and look what they got access to public fund... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Brexit is the answer.


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

As hard as it is to accept a price increase, it does make sense, no? The number of applications processed per year is in the hundreds of thousands, UKVI's workload to generally increases year-to-year, and UKVI workers are human beings who need to be paid for their service... The funds need to come from somewhere. Why should people who have been paying UK taxes their entire adult lives cover the increasing costs of processing immigration applications? It is of course painful to the immigrant paying the fee, but surely it's fair. How would you want to be told your workload is increasing for the same wage?

If you have complaints about EU citizens benefiting disproportionately, well, that's a huge reason for Brexit...


----------



## Toby1988 (Jul 6, 2016)

There would be people who can afford the ever increasing visa fee for home office to process the visas but imagine the situation of vast number of British national who suffer with £18600 proof and all already and on top of that they increase visa fees by that margin 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

How would you suggest the cost be covered?


----------



## Toby1988 (Jul 6, 2016)

What I'm saying is that it's okay to have that sort of visa charges given that there are end benefits to it but I'm not happy with disparity between EU immigration laws and UK laws where after giving that sort of money I've to apply for a visa to go to EU and the end result of non eu spouse of eu citizen is same as uk spouse with ILR and naturalisation in 5-6 years and also uk spouse have to prove their worth 3-5 times to home office when the rate of sham marriage is more prevalent among eu nationals 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You are not alone and Brexit vote is the culmination of many year's disquiet over EU rules.


----------



## Ciaran19 (Aug 21, 2014)

clever-octopus said:


> As hard as it is to accept a price increase, it does make sense, no? The number of applications processed per year is in the hundreds of thousands, UKVI's workload to generally increases year-to-year, and UKVI workers are human beings who need to be paid for their service... The funds need to come from somewhere. Why should people who have been paying UK taxes their entire adult lives cover the increasing costs of processing immigration applications? It is of course painful to the immigrant paying the fee, but surely it's fair. How would you want to be told your workload is increasing for the same wage?
> 
> If you have complaints about EU citizens benefiting disproportionately, well, that's a huge reason for Brexit...


Didn't the price go up already last year?

The cost per application seems a lot more than anything associated with that application would cost - paying £2500-£3000 for something that takes approx 4 hours - perhaps I am being naive

It is what it is and I have no choice to pay for the privilege of being with my wife


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It would be interesting to see how much EU citizens will have to pay to get whatever permit/visa they need to live in UK, and for British citizens to stay in EU.


----------



## Toby1988 (Jul 6, 2016)

Joppa said:


> It would be interesting to see how much EU citizens will have to pay to get whatever permit/visa they need to live in UK, and for British citizens to stay in EU.




I'm looking forward to that... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Toby1988 said:


> What I'm saying is that it's okay to have that sort of visa charges given that there are end benefits to it but I'm not happy with disparity between EU immigration laws and UK laws where after giving that sort of money I've to apply for a visa to go to EU and the end result of non eu spouse of eu citizen is same as uk spouse with ILR and naturalisation in 5-6 years and also uk spouse have to prove their worth 3-5 times to home office when the rate of sham marriage is more prevalent among eu nationals


Aye, this is precisely why my spouse voted Leave...


----------



## Ciaran19 (Aug 21, 2014)

clever-octopus said:


> Aye, this is precisely why my spouse voted Leave...


I could have been persuaded based on this at one point but the lying and lack of plan persuaded me not to - different conversation entirely (and pretty pointless now its in motion too)

Ironically the fact that there will be more work for immigration due to Brexit is probably one reason this is increasing so soon after the last increase - just hoping it doesn't lead to them change the goal posts in getting to ILR in their quest to get that immigration number down


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

clever-octopus said:


> Aye, this is precisely why my spouse voted Leave...


I voted Leave as well. Don't get me wrong, I think that _on paper_ the EU is a good idea but I think that the entity that we currently have is a far cry from what was envisioned all those years ago.

It offends me, as a Commonwealth citizen (who just happens to be married to a Brit) that someone who otherwise has no ties to the UK can just come swanning into the country, hop on the Dole and get £££ for not only themselves but also for family members who aren't living in the country with them and have the nerve to complain that what they're receiving (Benefit money, council housing etc) "isn't good enough/enough to live on" while all of the non-EEA people and their British spouses have to pay a small ransom in visa fees and wade through so much red tape, all the while restricted as to what they can do in regards to access to public funds. 

I would have thought that being part of the Commonwealth would have warranted better treatment than this... Her Majesty's photograph, to this day, hangs in the elementary and high schools that I attended [as well as in all of the other public schools in Canada]; her face is on Canadian currency; hell, I even remember singing _God Save the Queen_ at school in the 1970s [until the Canadian constitution was patriated 35 years ago this month] so the loyalty is there... yes, I know that my Canadian/Commonwealth passport garners me some special privileges here (the right to vote [and run for public office] in all UK elections; easy driving permit acquisition etc etc) and for those I am thankful, but I feel like we're being short changed a little bit in all of this.


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

If the new fees start from tomorrow, no one can apply for FLRM using the paper version as the form is still last December's version!


----------



## hippoman (Mar 20, 2017)

Whatshouldwedo said:


> If the new fees start from tomorrow, no one can apply for FLRM using the paper version as the form is still last December's version!


Surely they'll update the forms tomorrow as well?


----------



## Ciaran19 (Aug 21, 2014)

Ciaran19 said:


> is booking the appointment (and paying) considered submitting application?
> 
> We haven't actually applied, it was my understanding that you fill the application form out and take it in with you?


just wondering if anyone has the answer to this...


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No, you only apply when you attend your in-person appointment, but since you have already paid the fees online, no further money will be demanded of you.


----------



## JbRK (Aug 13, 2014)

Ciaran19 said:


> just wondering if anyone has the answer to this...



I'm pretty sure you'll be fine for fees if you've done an online application. In addition to what Joppa said, I sent in my application online on the 19th of February and documents after 4pm on the 20th of February. I've received my acceptance letter which says "On 19th of February you submitted an application." The online application and payment go through and then you just mail in your supporting documents and the forms they ask you to print out such as the appendix, consent forms, etc

If you haven't.. I would if you can


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

That's for postal application. For premium service centre application, the date of application is when you attend.


----------



## D4N (Mar 8, 2017)

*Cap on Fees*

There is piece of legislation that caps the fees to an upper limit for 4 years from 2016. 

I'm budgeting for the maximum of £3,250 per person for ILR as I'm sure that's where they're headed for 2019, assuming our FLR(M) is approved. 6 weeks and counting... :fingerscrossed:

https://www.gov.uk/government/news/new-immigration-and-nationality-fees-for-2016-to-2017


----------



## Ciaran19 (Aug 21, 2014)

Joppa said:


> No, you only apply when you attend your in-person appointment, but since you have already paid the fees online, no further money will be demanded of you.


Okay sounds like I'm doing it right then... phew. Thanks Joppa


----------



## hippoman (Mar 20, 2017)

Updated form has gone up!


----------



## bluesky2015 (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi,

I already paid for my Premium survice last week and paid for my application fee as well. So, to my understanding after reading Joppa's comment is that I don't need to pay the new fee as I have already paid. Regarding the FLR (M) form, I have also printed the form from Dec,2016 version three weeks ago, do I need to reprint the 2017 form 

Thank you for your input.


----------



## Ciaran19 (Aug 21, 2014)

bluesky2015 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I already paid for my Premium survice last week and paid for my application fee as well. So, my understanding is after reading Joppa's comment that I don't need to pay the new fee as I have already paid. Regarding the FLR (M) form, I have also printed the form from Dec,2016 version three weeks ago, do I need to reprint the 2017 form
> 
> Thank you for your input.


also wondering about which form to use...


----------



## bluesky2015 (Sep 3, 2013)

This is the new version.

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/606322/FLR_M_-04-17.pdf


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You can use the old form for 3 weeks since the new form was introduced.


----------



## bluesky2015 (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi Joppa,
Thank you for the feedback. 
My appointment is on the second week of May, so I guess it will be more than three weeks by the time I attend my appointment. I think I will have to print and fill the new one again?


----------



## Sp1115 (Mar 19, 2017)

I submitted my application online and my appointment is on April 28. Will I have to re-apply online?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No, but download the new form, fill it in and take it to your appointment together with the printout of your previous form.


----------



## Sp1115 (Mar 19, 2017)

Joppa said:


> No, but download the new form, fill it in and take it to your appointment together with the printout of your previous form.


Thank you for your advice. Will I have to pay the difference in fees?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Hope not.


----------



## Sp1115 (Mar 19, 2017)

Joppa said:


> No, but download the new form, fill it in and take it to your appointment together with the printout of your previous form.


Sorry for the multiple messages. I just got my date changed to April 21 so within 3 weeks--should I still print the new form and take it with me?


----------



## Sp1115 (Mar 19, 2017)

Also, is the documents and evidence for finance/accommodation/relationship still the same?


----------



## demha112 (Sep 25, 2016)

This is so stressful and confusing, I just went online to make application on behalf of my wife in India for a spouse visa, only to find out today's the day of all days when they've upped the fee's without any notice at all. 

Anyway I have just paid the IHS fee and booked appointment for Biometic submission in India. I know I have to submit documentation to Sheffield but does my wife have to take anything with her to her Biometric appointment?? as some people are saying you take your documents to your appointment but don't I submit them to Sheffield??


----------



## Toby1988 (Jul 6, 2016)

Just passport and confirmation of appointment for biometric appointment as per UKVI guidelines 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Sp1115 said:


> Also, is the documents and evidence for finance/accommodation/relationship still the same?


Yes. Usually with updated application versions, the Home Office makes minor changes in wording (and, in this case, fees payable) to clarify things and also to bring it up to par with current legislation. 

These updates generally happen a few times per year, so it's a good idea to check, once in a while, to ensure that the version that you've got is up to date.


----------



## demha112 (Sep 25, 2016)

Toby1988 said:


> Just passport and confirmation of appointment for biometric appointment as per UKVI guidelines
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks Toby, after I complete the application and pay the visa fee, when do I have to submit documents to Sheffield? it says on vfs all supporting documents should be sent within 20 working days from Biometric enrolment. But I was told by other applicants that I must send documents within 10 days of submitting application.
My wife's BRP appointment is on the 20th April, do I send documents off after the BRP appointment or can I send it off straight away?


----------



## John__Q (Apr 21, 2012)

Ouch. ILR up to £2297.  I take it these fees are valid for a year. I'll be applying in March 2018.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Probably, but there is no guarantee.


----------



## naruto69r (Feb 28, 2017)

demha112 said:


> This is so stressful and confusing, I just went online to make application on behalf of my wife in India for a spouse visa, only to find out today's the day of all days when they've upped the fee's without any notice at all.
> 
> Anyway I have just paid the IHS fee and booked appointment for Biometic submission in India. I know I have to submit documentation to Sheffield but does my wife have to take anything with her to her Biometric appointment?? as some people are saying you take your documents to your appointment but don't I submit them to Sheffield??


Bah that's really bad luck. We got lucky and applied just before they put fees up. But like you, we had no notice at all and not aware until recently by chance. However I am wondering if we can expect a longer delay now on our application being processed (even with priority on it) - i would expect that they get a big wave of applications just before the fee increase from those who are aware of it and planned in advance to submit before 2017's increase. It's a big difference - increased by about 400 dollars for USA applications.


----------



## demha112 (Sep 25, 2016)

naruto69r said:


> Bah that's really bad luck. We got lucky and applied just before they put fees up. But like you, we had no notice at all and not aware until recently by chance. However I am wondering if we can expect a longer delay now on our application being processed (even with priority on it) - i would expect that they get a big wave of applications just before the fee increase from those who are aware of it and planned in advance to submit before 2017's increase. It's a big difference - increased by about 400 dollars for USA applications.


I don't think anyone was aware of it to be fair, its ridiculous they can do this without any notice!


----------



## skyf (Mar 26, 2015)

demha112 said:


> I don't think anyone was aware of it to be fair, its ridiculous they can do this without any notice!


New fees were posted on the Government site in January.


----------



## LMH58 (Apr 19, 2017)

My visa was issued last July. We got one visa on on the old scale and my wife visa on the new scale. We happened to apply before the fees went up. I can now tell my husband it will cost him EVEN more money to keep me here in a little less than 2 years  

What irritates me mostly is that the people who are just scraping by at 18600 pounds a year are just making the visa fees likely. It gives them no warning for renewing and getting there finances in order. You don't in some instances just pull another 400 dollars out of thin air. (not speaking about myself here) I just have compassion for those who want to be together with the income limited in some cases.

I only hazard to guess what the fees will be in 2 years. I will just tell my husband to bank on a 25% increase over what they are now and we will have plenty of money saved up by that time.


----------



## skyf (Mar 26, 2015)

LMH58 said:


> My visa was issued last July. We got one visa on on the old scale and my wife visa on the new scale. We happened to apply before the fees went up. I can now tell my husband it will cost him EVEN more money to keep me here in a little less than 2 years
> 
> What irritates me mostly is that the people who are just scraping by at 18600 pounds a year are just making the visa fees likely. It gives them no warning for renewing and getting there finances in order. You don't in some instances just pull another 400 dollars out of thin air. (not speaking about myself here) I just have compassion for those who want to be together with the income limited in some cases.
> 
> I only hazard to guess what the fees will be in 2 years. I will just tell my husband to bank on a 25% increase over what they are now and we will have plenty of money saved up by that time.



You are wise to be prepared. A number of countries are increasing Financial requirements for Immigrants. New Zealand are bringing in some hefty Financial requirements in August. NZ has Immigration of over 70,000 last year and in a total Population of just under 5million is proportionately huge compared with the UK.


----------



## Ciaran19 (Aug 21, 2014)

skyf said:


> You are wise to be prepared. A number of countries are increasing Financial requirements for Immigrants. New Zealand are bringing in some hefty Financial requirements in August. NZ has Immigration of over 70,000 last year and in a total Population of just under 5million is proportionately huge compared with the UK.


I hope they don't put up the financial requirements at all let alone that much!


----------



## LMH58 (Apr 19, 2017)

skyf said:


> You are wise to be prepared. A number of countries are increasing Financial requirements for Immigrants. New Zealand are bringing in some hefty Financial requirements in August. NZ has Immigration of over 70,000 last year and in a total Population of just under 5million is proportionately huge compared with the UK.


I can see them putting up the financial requirements actually in England as well as raising the prices. People for the most part find me being an American a novelty where we live. 

My husband bought me a brand new car before I came over, he had to insure me on his car insurance, private health insurance plan, and then I had to rebuy things I didn't bother bringing like basic girly things. I mean what was the point in bringing an American Blow Dryer to england.. You take my point. Basically if it wasn't a document or clothing it didn't make the cut an stayed behind. Two suitcases and off I came 

So those barely making the income level I just can't imagine how the raised fees will effect life


----------



## LMH58 (Apr 19, 2017)

Ciaran19 said:


> I hope they don't put up the financial requirements at all let alone that much!


If your right on the line I'd be long term planning because with the way this country feels about immigration its going to change some crap drastically in my opinion.


----------



## Ciaran19 (Aug 21, 2014)

LMH58 said:


> If your right on the line I'd be long term planning because with the way this country feels about immigration its going to change some crap drastically in my opinion.


It takes both incomes into account right?

If so we're comfortably above the line right now but still wouldn't want it to move

Just hope nothing drastic happens before we get the IDR!


----------



## LMH58 (Apr 19, 2017)

Ciaran19 said:


> It takes both incomes into account right?
> 
> If so we're comfortably above the line right now but still wouldn't want it to move
> 
> Just hope nothing drastic happens before we get the IDR!


Pretty sure it does, and I dont work at the moment but we are pretty well above the line as well. I guess I can get a job at some point, but I don't wanna go to work for less than what I was making a year and I haven't found anything to do that interests me either.

Plus I haven't figured out what my degrees from the US translate to here


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

LMH58 said:


> My visa was issued last July. We got one visa on on the old scale and my wife visa on the new scale. We happened to apply before the fees went up. I can now tell my husband it will cost him EVEN more money to keep me here in a little less than 2 years
> 
> What irritates me mostly is that the people who are just scraping by at 18600 pounds a year are just making the visa fees likely. It gives them no warning for renewing and getting there finances in order. You don't in some instances just pull another 400 dollars out of thin air. (not speaking about myself here) I just have compassion for those who want to be together with the income limited in some cases.
> 
> I only hazard to guess what the fees will be in 2 years. I will just tell my husband to bank on a 25% increase over what they are now and we will have plenty of money saved up by that time.


It's pretty well known that rule changes and price increases happen in April and while rule changes don't happen every year, price increases almost always do.


----------

